# هل لديك معالج Intel إذن تفضل



## PETER_OSCAR (2 مارس 2009)

برنامج Intel Application Accelerator v2.3

يقوم بتسريع إقلاع النظام و بدء التشغيل 
تسريع وصول المعالج وبقية أجزاء النظام إلى القرص الصلب بنسبة من200 إلى 300 بالمئة 
تسريع نقل البيانات كما يفيد بدرجه كبيره عند التعامل مع برامج الصور والأفلام وباقي ملفات الوسائط المتعدده‏ عند إستخدامك له ستلاحظ زياده كبيره في سرعه تشغيل الحاسب وفي الوقت الذي يحتاجه لتحميل نظام التشغيل من وحده التخزين الرئيسيه إلي الذاكره الأليكترونيه‏ والبرنامج يتعامل مع الحاسبات التي تستخدم معالجات أنتـل و يعمل علي جميع نظم تشغيل ويندوز
لاخوف من التحميل والتجرب
ولمن يسأل فالبرنامج من صنع شركة Intel نفسها ! ويمكنكم التأكد بالذهاب إلى Help---->About !


فالبرنامج يعمل تلقائيآ ولايحتاج الى إعدادات





لتحميل البرنامج
http://forums.graaam.com/up/uploaded13/116476_01222361087.zip


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

اوك هجرب 
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (3 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر
وجاري التجربة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا بيتر على البرنامج​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

طيب البرنامج ده ميئثرش علي البروسيسور ولا ايه النظام​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (4 مارس 2009)

mr_fady قال:


> طيب البرنامج ده ميئثرش علي البروسيسور ولا ايه النظام​



شكرا على مرورك يا فادى بس البرنامج ميئثرش على البروسيسور


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بيتر علي البرنامج جميل جدا ​


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

*اكيد بيزود الحمل على البروسيسور  وبكدة ممكن يسخن 
لانة شغل زيادة علية ولا اية احب اعرف رأيك يا بيتر اوسكار *​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (12 مارس 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> *اكيد بيزود الحمل على البروسيسور  وبكدة ممكن يسخن
> لانة شغل زيادة علية ولا اية احب اعرف رأيك يا بيتر اوسكار *​


ميرسى على مرورك بس البروسيسور مابيسخنش


----------

